# New here!



## Delt123 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys,

I?m new here! Going to look around a bit more. I?m a rep for Hupharma but will likely need to verify first. I?m the same delt123 as in other boards. 

This boards looks pretty nice btw, clean and easy to search things!


----------



## macedog24 (Feb 13, 2020)

Delt123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I?m new here! Going to look around a bit more. I?m a rep for Hupharma but will likely need to verify first. I?m the same delt123 as in other boards.
> 
> This boards looks pretty nice btw, clean and easy to search things!


On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome.


----------



## REHH (Feb 14, 2020)

*?welcome*


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 15, 2020)

Welcome....​


----------



## Delt123 (Feb 17, 2020)

macedog24 said:


> On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome.





REHH said:


> *?welcome*





ordawg1 said:


> Welcome aboard ~





The Admin said:


> Welcome!





brazey said:


> Welcome....​



Thanks everyone! I was spending the weekend in France (cliche af) with my woman. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## muscle_4you (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you​


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 28, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## Freak66 (Apr 28, 2020)

How the hell are ya!!>?


----------

